#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Depressionen - Bin ich betroffen? >

## StarBuG

Ich habe heute in meinem Psychatrie-Praktikum das Thema Depressionen gehabt, und da habe ich mir gedacht, ich starte mal einen kleinen Beitrag. 
Depressionen sollte man nicht unterschätzen.
Sie führen bei Betroffenen häufig zu Isolation und im schlimmsten Fall sogar bis zum Selbstmord. 
Wer unter Depressionen leidet, sollte auf jeden Fall Hilfe suchen und sich an einen Psychologen oder Psychater wenden. 
Es gibt einen kurzen Fragebogen, der einem Hinweise geben kann, ob man selber Betroffen ist. 
Einfach die Fragen beantworten, und am Ende die erreichte Punktzahl zusammenzählen. 
Allgemeine Depressionsskala - Kurzform
(Hautzinger & Bailer, 1993)  _
0 = selten oder überhaupt nicht__
1 = manchmal_ _2 = öfters 
3 =_ _meistens _ _Während der letzten Woche..._
 1. haben mich Dinge beunruhigt, die mir sonst nichts ausmachen.  0 | 1 | 2 | 3
2. konnte ich meine trübsinnige Laune nicht loswerden  0 | 1 | 2 | 3
3. hatte ich Mühe mich zu konzentrieren.  0 | 1 | 2 | 3
4. war ich deprimiert/niedergeschlagen.  0 | 1 | 2 | 3
5. war alles anstrengend für mich.  0 | 1 | 2 | 3
6. dachte ich, mein Leben ist ein einziger Fehlschlag.  0 | 1 | 2 | 3
7. hatte ich Angst.  0 | 1 | 2 | 3
8. hab ich schlecht geschlafen.  0 | 1 | 2 | 3
9. war ich fröhlich gestimmt.  3 | 2 | 1 | 0
10. hab ich weniger als sonst geredet.  0 | 1 | 2 | 3
11. fühl ich mich einsam.  0 | 1 | 2 | 3
12. hab ich das Leben genossen.  3 | 2 | 1 | 0
13. war ich traurig.  0 | 1 | 2 | 3
14. hatte ich das Gefühl, dass mich die Leute nicht leiden können.  0 | 1 | 2 | 3
15. konnte ich mich zu nichts aufraffen.  0 | 1 | 2 | 3  
Wer nach dem Zusammenzählen mehr als 17 Punkte hat, sollte evtl. mal mit einem Arzt oder Psychologen sprechen.
Dieser Test sagt nicht aus, ob man an einer Depression leidet, aber er liefert einem Anhaltspunkte. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Michael
Ja, das sind wirklich nur grobe Anhaltspunkte.
Depressionen zeigen sich oft ja in ganz andern Dingen, was die Diagnose natürlich erschwert.
Erschöpfung, Schlafmangel, Gereiztsein, Appetitmangel, Rückenschmerzen und solche Dinge können auch oft eine Depri hinweisen....
das sind Momente, wo es einfach Zeit braucht und man muss als Arzt zuhören und auch ggf. zwischen den "Zeilen"/Worten lesen/hören... 
Psychiatriepraktikum war sicher nicht ganz einfach....Personalmangel, Zeitdruck, Papierkram, der meist überflüssig ist...keine Zeit für den Patienten....ergo....Tabletten geben....seufzt.... 
liebe Grüße
Lilly

----------


## StarBuG

Also bei uns in der Psychatrie, gibt es pro Station 3 Psychater und einen Psychologen.
Viele Krankheiten brauchen halt auch Tabletten, das darf man nicht so pauschalisieren. 
Aber das was du beschreibst, ist ja ein generelles Problem in unserem Gesundheitssystem. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Michael
Für wieviele Patienten waren die zuständig?
Und gab es zwei bis dreimal wöchentlich mindestens eine Stunde Gespräch mit jedem Patienten :Huh?: 
So was habe ich nämlich noch nicht erlebt, ist auch nicht machbar mit den engen Personalschlüsseln...leider... 
Und du hast recht, unser Gesundheitssystem verdient seinen Namen leider gar nicht, es ist ein eher krankmachendes System...  :Undecided:  
Liebe Grüße
Lilly

----------


## StarBuG

Ich hab die Patienten nicht gezählt, wir waren auch die meiste Zeit in der Bibliothek, aber pi mal Daumen 10-15.
Gespräche soweit ich weiß 2x die Woche + Gruppengespräche + Teamsitzungen mit Ärzten, Psychologen und Pflegern. 
Aber das war alles nur aus der Ferne observiert und von der Psychologin erzählt.
Lege also meine Hand dafür nicht ins Feuer  :Zwinker:  
Aber waren alle sehr nett da.

----------


## Lilly

Ja, die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht, daß auf den psychiatrischen Stationen die Atmosphäre sehr gut ist....abgesehen von den Oberärzten und den Profs... : :Smiley:

----------


## chaosbarthi

Hi StarBuG, 
die Klassifizierung von Depressionen ist leider nicht ganz so einfach. "Echte" Depressionen werden den Affektiven Störungen zugeordnet und sind eine ernstzunehmende Erkrankung. Daneben gibt es aber auch noch das, was früher als Depressive Verstimmung, evtl. sogar saisonal abhängig, bezeichnet wurde. Wenn du dich eingehend mit dem Thema beschäftigen willst, guckst du ins ICD-10 unter "Affektive Störungen"   :Smiley:  LG chaosbarthi

----------


## StarBuG

Huhu chaosbarthi  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Ich weiß, dass es da viele Abstufungen gibt, hab das die letzten 2 Wochen täglich eingetrichtert bekommen  :Grin:  
Ich habe diesen Fragebogen hier geposted, um Leuten die sich momentan nicht wohl fühlen eine Hilfe zu geben, in etwa einzuschätzen, ob ein Besuch beim Arzt oder Psychologen vielleicht ratsam wäre. 
Viele nehmen das ja auf die leichte Schulter, was nicht so gut ist.

----------


## chaosbarthi

> hab das die letzten 2 Wochen täglich eingetrichtert bekommen

 Wäre das schön, wenn Lernen so einfach wäre...  :Grin:  
LG chaosbarthi

----------


## Küken

Die meisten sehen aber gar nicht ien das sie ein Problem mit sich haben. 
Also das was mit ihnen als Person nicht passt. 
Das würde sie noch verletzlicher machen als sie momentan sowieso schon sind....  
Ist eine traurige Angelegenheit, nur sind oft auch die Hausärzte nicht unschuldig, die der Meinung sind sie können das mit ihrer großen Erfahrung behandeln.  
Lg Küken

----------


## Domino

Hallöchen, 
das Problem ist doch eigentlich, wenn man eine Depression hat, ist man meistens schon so tief gesunken, dass man aus eigener Kraft nicht mehr zum Arzt bzw. einen Psychologen od. Psychotherapeuten geht. Außerdem sind die Wartezeiten bei einem Psychologen bzw. Therapeuten ziemlich lange (mindestens ein paar Wochen, wenn nicht Monate) u. dann kommt noch hinzu, wie finde ich den richtigen Therapeuten, übernimmt die Krankenkasse die Kosten u.u. u. 
Nebenbei bemerkt, kenne ich einige Psychologen u. Therapeuten, deren Leben so verkorkst ist, dass es besser wäre, erstmal bei sich aufzuräumen, bevor sie bei anderen rumtherapieren. 
LG Domino

----------


## StarBuG

Du kannst mit einer Depression auch in ein Krankenhaus gehen, die Psychatrie ist dort der richtige Ort.
Dort nimmt man dich dann sofort auf.
Niedergelassene sind besser für die Langzeitbetreuung, aber akut ist wie du schon sagtest die Wartezeit viel zu lang. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## JudithD

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 
hatte heute mal ein bisschen Zeit, um wieder hier durch die unterschiedlichen Bereiche zu schlendern. Und ich blieb an der Thematik "Depression" hängen. Mein Hauptgrund ist dabei, dass ich bereits seit 1982 Antidepressiva zu mir nehmen muss. Natürlich interessiert mich dieser Fragebogen schon deshalb, weil ich selbst ab und an immer gern mal meinen derzeitigen Stand dazu überprüfe.
Aber ich wurde beim Durchlesen des Fragebogens und der Auswertung dazu zunächst etwas stutzig, wie ich denn beim Zusammenzählen der Punkte auf mehr als 17 kommen soll, wenn doch dort nur 15 Fragen stehen. Oh manne grumpf. Vielleicht doch keine Depression, sondern beginnende Altersdemenz? Also, habe das Problem noch lösen können, dann ist vielleicht noch etwas Hoffnung.  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 
Ja und bei der Punktzahl bin ich auf 22 gekommen und das, wo es mir momentan psychisch richtig gut geht.    

> Ich habe heute in meinem Psychatrie-Praktikum das Thema Depressionen gehabt................
> Es gibt einen kurzen Fragebogen, der einem Hinweise geben kann, ob man selber Betroffen ist. 
> Einfach die Fragen beantworten, und am Ende die erreichte Punktzahl zusammenzählen. 
> Allgemeine Depressionsskala - Kurzform
> (Hautzinger & Bailer, 1993)   _Während der letzten Woche...__selten__manchmal__öfters__meistens_
> 1. haben mich Dinge beunruhigt, die mir sonst nichts ausmachen.0123
> 2. konnte ich meine trübsinnige Laune nicht loswerden0123
> 3. hatte ich Mühe mich zu konzentrieren.0123
> 4. war ich deprimiert/niedergeschlagen.0123
> ...

 Ich bin 1980 FREIWILLIG zu einer ambulanten Sprechstunde einer psychotherapeutischen Krankenstation gegangen. Mein Arzt und auch alle Übrigen hatten wohl überhaupt nicht bemerkt, dass ich am Rande meines Grabes stand.
Doch ich musste viele Fragebögen ausfüllen und ein Psychotherapeut führte ein sehr langes Gespräch mit mir. Das Ergebnis war, er empfahl mir dringend, eine stationäre Therapie zu beginnen. Aus den in "normalen Fällen" 6 - 8 Wochen Therapiezeit wurde ein halbes Jahr Behandlung. Nach folgenden zwei Jahren mit ambulanter Psychotherapie war ich dann aber leider ganz tief unten im Keller. Und seit dieser Zeit bekomme ich das Medikament Hydiphen 25 = 2 mal am Tag.  
Da ich ja auch unter der Fibromyalgie leide, könnte es womöglich daran liegen. Aber so einfach ist es leider nicht. Meine Oma und 2 ihrer Schwestern, sowie 2 Chousins nahmen sich das Leben. Also die Gene?
Ja und dann kommt da noch ein weiterer Grund, dass ich unter Depressionen leiden könnte, denn ich bin eine Überlebende, die in der Kindheit acht Jahre lang innerhalb der Familie ( von niemendem bemerkt ) sexuell missbraucht wurde.
Und nun hoffe ich, dass meine Therapie gegen die Beschwerden der Fibromyalgie auch etwas Linderung meiner Depressionen bringt.  :angry_10:  
Liebe Grüße 
JudithD

----------


## Brava

Hallo Judith 
Da bin ich wirklich froh das ich keine Depressionen habe,und nie hatte
Ich drück dir dir Daumen das nun klappt

----------


## poercy29

hallo 
ich habe mal den test gemacht und die fragen beantwortet..
meine punktezahl beträgt 35...

----------


## Juju

Meine Punktzahl beträgt auch 22. Hätte ich jetzt mal nicht so eingeschätzt, da es mir in den letzten Tagen eigentlich ganz gut ging.

----------


## poercy29

hmm was soll ich jetzt sagen...

----------

